# PAU-SANTO MAGNUM'S



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

I have just a hand full of these Mag's left,and when they are gone I can't get any more of this wood.It comes from BRAZ. and they call it SNAKE SKIN FIG. PAU-SANTO Its one of my favorite call for sound quality,this stuff is like turning glass.I have the remaning stock priced at $30 EA. plus the Postage of $2.75 will get things done.
Robert Patrick
RARE EARTH PREDATOR CALLS
708N M-129
Cedarville MI. 49719


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats some neat looking wood.


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*THERES ONLY ONE LEFT*


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool looking stock!


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*THIS STOCK IS SOLD OUT!! THANKS FOR LOOKING*


----------

